# Knit Lace and Diamond Blanket with matching Jacket 'An heirloom in the making'



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

An heirloom in the making, simple, but elegant, lace and diamond pattern with a garter stitch border. Knitted in luxurious Milla Mia Naturally soft merino. Pattern also comes with a matching Jacket, worked in one piece to underarm, so minimal sewing is required. The lace pattern is written and charted for personal preference.

BLANKET FINISHED MEASUREMENT
84 x 102 cm (33 x 40 inches)
Milla Mia Naturally Soft Merino 50 gram balls. 9 x 50 gram balls, 125m (136 yards) per ball.

ROUND YOKED JACKET
Approx age -- 0-3 months, 3 - 6 months, 6-12 months, 12-18 months

TOTAL YARN FOR BLANKET AND JACKET
Size A -1375m (1496 yards)
Size B -1500m (1632 yards)
Size C - 1500m (1632 yards)
Size D - 1625m (1768 yards)

Pattern available in Ravelry
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-and-diamond-blanket-and-jacket--p098
Cost: $5.00 AU which is approx $3.76 US dollars.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful! :sm11:


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## Solliejp (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh that is beautiful ❤❤❤❤


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I just finished another of your designs....the cardigan with the owls! I love it! The pattern is so beautifully written....and I'm so happy with the finished product! I love this one too, and will definitely add it to my to do list! Just in case my son gets around to proposing...and she says yes....and they make us grandparents again!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful!!! ???? Ros


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wonderful set!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful set


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Exquisite!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful set.


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

Oh that is so beautiful.


----------



## ebell57 (Jun 27, 2012)

Absolutely exquisite work .


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

A stunning heirloom, for sure!


----------



## judyodo (Apr 7, 2011)

Your patterns are beautiful, you have been marked ❤ on Ravelry!


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Love it! And know it would be a fabulous gift!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

You have so many lovely designs.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

What an adorable set!


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern link. This is so beautiful!


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

This is one of the prettiest blankets I have seen. Thank you for the link! :sm11:


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I've looked at all your designs on Ravelry and all are simply gorgeous!!


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Just had to buy this patten, now need a baby to knit for. :sm02:


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Another winner. this set will become the favourite of many knitters.. xo ws


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your lovely comments, and support. It is truly appreciated. Best wishes xo


----------



## whiterose (Oct 19, 2012)

Beautiful set. Love it.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful, I love your work Vera. ???? Ros


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi,
Pretty Set oge designs


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful set


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## AryaP71 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

